# Names



## downfallofutopia

Cześć,

I have a pretty simple question. I just need to know what the traditional polish name is for Dawn, Brian, and Colleen. That is if there is one.

A quick example of this:  Michael = Michą.

Dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## paulinawl

I don't think there are any translations of these names 
Michael = Michał 

Pozdrawiam!


----------



## Brian P

downfallofutopia said:


> Cześć,
> 
> I have a pretty simple question. I just need to know what the traditional polish name is for Dawn, Brian, and Colleen. That is if there is one.
> 
> A quick example of this: Michael = Michą.
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc.


 
As far as I know only the names of biblical characters, e.g. Matthew, Eve, Mary, Jacob, Paul, Adam, Abraham, Benjamin, etc. have equivalents in other languages.

Brian


----------



## Outsider

For "Dawn" perhaps a literal translation would work -- can a native confirm.

And I'm not sure, but I think Colleen is an Irish name. Many Irish names have traditional English equivalents. If there is one for Colleen, it might help to know what it is.


----------



## Brian P

I believe that the name "Dawn" originated in the USA.  "Brian" is Celtic for "the strong one" and "Colleen" is Celtic for "girl".

My reference source http://www.weddingvendors.com/baby-names/search/


----------



## Outsider

Brian P said:


> I believe that the name "Dawn" originated in the USA.


In English, perhaps, but for example in the Romance languages you have the name Aurora, which basically means the same.


----------



## downfallofutopia

I didn't think that those names had an equivalent, but I was just checking. Thank you very much for your help, and the quick responses. I've only recently found this forum, and it is incredibly helpful. 

Dziękuję


----------



## Marga H

Brian P said:


> As far as I know only the names of biblical characters, e.g. Matthew, Eve, Mary, Jacob, Paul, Adam, Abraham, Benjamin, etc. have equivalents in other languages.
> 
> Brian


Not only.Some names were adapted from foreign languages as a result of international relations (for example kings' names :Karol,Ryszard,August).Nowadays influences are often pop and film stars,film characters etc.
Brian does exist in Polish:*Brajan *(pronounciation like the English original)however isn't very frequent(yet?)


----------



## Thomas1

Isn't _Brian_ an Irish equivalent of English _Bernard_ and _Barnabas_? If so Polish translation would be _Bernard_ and _Barnaba_ respectively. 

Tom


----------



## Seana

Polish Barnaba - Latin Bar Nebuah - _in English Prophet's son

_Polish Bernard  - Old-German - Bernhard = _in English bear + __hard , strong_


----------



## Outsider

Seana said:


> Polish Barnaba - Latin Bar Nebuah - _in English Prophet's son_


I think you mean Hebrew.


----------



## Thomas1

Outsider said:


> I think you mean Hebrew.


It can be traced back to Aramaic.


Tom


----------



## Seana

Sorry of course I knew it is Hebrew but I have done an automatic mistake.


----------



## Shlama_98

Outsider said:


> I think you mean Hebrew.



That would be Aramaic rather then Hebrew because the term "Bar" is the Aramaic word for "Son" while in Hebrew it's "Ben".


----------

